# Do companies in the UK look favourably on Dubai work experience?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

If an expat decided to move back to the UK then will british companies look favourably on Dubai work experience? I mean is it considered to be equivalent to UK work experience?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would imagine it would all depend on the field of work.

Personally, I am in construction, and it does seem to have a very positive bearing on UK companies. Maybe this is purely on the scale of construction that is undertaken here.

Ultimately, work is work, but having on your cv that you were the project manager on a 300 million dirham project (£50 million) is surely only going to be a positive.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> If an expat decided to move back to the UK then will british companies look favourably on Dubai work experience? I mean is it considered to be equivalent to UK work experience?


I would say it's going to look better than worse. The sort of person who is able to completely relocate his/her whole life, work in an alien and multi-cultural environment and on some big projects is going to have a CV that sticks out amongst the pile.

...well I hope it will


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I would say it's going to look better than worse. The sort of person who is able to completely relocate his/her whole life, work in an alien and multi-cultural environment and on some big projects in is going to have a CV that sticks out amongst the pile.
> 
> ...well I hope it will


True! Experience is only ever viewed favourably. I don't think that it makes any difference (it shouldn't anyway!) where you acquired your experience. The fact that you are experienced and can get the job done should be all that matters. I do agree with Ogri though that if you are in construction, Dubai experience is definitely a plus!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Generally yes, but you'll still need to be able to 'sell' to the UK company that the experience you gained from working in Dubai is relevant and has added value to your CV.

While any overseas experience will always be looked upon favourably, there's a chance that it can be viewed as too different to how UK operates to be of practical value to the company if you don't package it right.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Generally yes, but you'll still need to be able to 'sell' to the UK company that the experience you gained from working in Dubai is relevant and has added value to your CV.
> 
> While any overseas experience will always be looked upon favourably, there's a chance that it can be viewed as too different to how UK operates to be of practical value to the company if you don't package it right.


there was also a perception in the past that the middle east attracted people who couldn't succeed back home... you should be aware of this.

things have changed a lot in recent years though, and i certainly see it as a positive career move....not a 'chase the cash.... park and ride'...if you follow me?


----------

